# terra tape alternative for emersed moss



## heliophyte (18 Jan 2022)

I have been looking at DOOA Terra tape to get some mosses attached to driftwood just above the waterlevel. 
Apparently the tape will help bring the water up a little for the moss. It is rather expensive though. I was wondering if some old thin cloth would serve the same function.
Does anyone have experience with this and/or alternative for moss growing on wood?


----------



## dw1305 (18 Jan 2022)

Hi all,


heliophyte said:


> I was wondering if some old thin cloth would serve the same function.


Yes, 100% cotton should wick up the water fairly successfully, I might start with something like a <"dishcloth"> or tea towel.  Because it is cotton it will <"biodegrade fairly rapidly">.

There are specialist materials for terrariums etc, like <"Hygrolon">. You can also get generic <"capillary matting"> for glasshouse benches etc.  It should be the cheapest option.

cheers Darrel


----------



## heliophyte (18 Jan 2022)

Thanks for the answer. Very useful.
Those Hygrolon liana's look super fun to work with! (Also to whack people with )


----------

